# Should I try to foster this dog?



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

There is a craigslist ad in my area for a 7 year old spayed female GSD free to good home. I worry because I have heard horror stories about the things that can happen to free dogs off craigslist. I'm trying to decide if I'd like to pick her up and either get her into a GSD rescue or foster her until a rescue can find a new home for her. Any thoughts? Pick her up? Leave her be? 

The owner says she does not get along very well with medium to large dogs, but I don't see why a rescue couldn't place her as an only dog. I've dealt with living with dogs that don't like each other before, so I can monitor and crate as needed between her and my current GSD until I can find a rescue that would take her.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd use caution. Why aren't the owners trying to place the dog with a rescue? My gut tells me that there is more to it then what the ad states. Health issues? A bite history they don't want to disclose? 
This dog is 7 yrs. old...not getting along with med-large dogs probably isn't something new so why are the owners rehoming now? Just my thoughts.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

From what I can gather, it is financial issues. The woman has the GSD and a chihuahua and can only afford one. Of course I know that some will lie to avoid issues, but so far her explanations have seemed rather solid and straightforward. She hasn't avoided any questions or changed any details she's given me. I'm still going back and forth so I'll throw out a question about the GSD's health and whether she's contacted a rescue and see what comes back.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

As long as you have the time/resources and are ready to deal with the potential problems she may have, why not.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Nigel said:


> As long as you have the time/resources and are ready to deal with the potential problems she may have, why not.


This 100% ! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would at least go meet the dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Contact a rescue FIRST. It's not as easy as "hey I have a dog I pulled from craigslist so please find her a home". Rescues have limited resources. If you are willing to foster, they MAY take the dog under their umbrella.

And if you go ahead without rescue backing, be prepared to have her for an extended period of time while you vet her and find her a home.


----------

